# LED Lichter (Musik)



## Rayza (14. November 2010)

hallo zusammen.

ich hoffe das ist die richtige section  ansonsten bitte ich einen mod den thread zu verschieben.

ich suche die LED Teile die wenn man musik abspielt anfangen zuleuchten (bei beats usw.) gibts da was günstiges?
sprich mit einem 3,5" Klinkenstecker den ich anschließe und der bei der Musik leuchtet? hab nichts zum löten usw.

gruß

edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPhm8VTCWpg


----------



## david430 (14. November 2010)

also wenn Du sie in den pc bauen möchtest, hätte ich den fred lieber in den reiter "casemod" gesetzt...

vielleicht hilft Dir der fred weiter:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/61118-soundsensitive-soundaktive-kaltlichtkathoden.html


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2010)

So direkt finde ich nix, das geht mehr in Richtung einer Lichorgel oder soundsensitive Steuerung. Scheint wohl ein Eigenbau zu sein. Vielleicht noch mal Google bemühen
EDITH:
eine Bauanleitung für eine Taschenlichtorgel gefunden -> Die Taschenlichtorgel


----------



## Rayza (14. November 2010)

nabend
das ist ja mit nem Mikrofon.
gibts da noch anderes?

elektronikbegabt bin ich nicht - hatte dies bezüglich leider nie etwas gelernt und auch das werkzeug nicht dafür, da es zu teuer ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. November 2010)

So viel Plan habe ich da auch nicht von, nur eine grobe Vorstellung der Arbeitsweise. Da müßte ich meinen Kumpel fragen der ist mit so einem Zeugs quasi verheiratet. Ja es gibt welche die per Mic arbeiten, aber es müßte auch so etwas wie Peaklevelanzeige geben wie damals bei Cassettendecks nur eben die Spitzen würden blinken. Nach Akustik scheint das Ding im Video wohl auch nicht zu gehen


----------



## NuTSkuL (14. November 2010)

vorweg gesagt, so richtig hab ich kein plan davon, jedoch hatte ich vor ner weile auch mal mit dem gedanken gespielt.
damals hatte ich die theorie, dass die jeweiligen impulse von der soundkarte bzw. von dem verstärker kommen könnten. dies hatte mir jedoch ein bekannter aus dem kopf geschlagen, weil dies angeblich nicht funktionieren würde (???).
er erwähnte jedoch, dass es bauteile gibt, die die impulse dirket in elektrische impulse umwandeln, die durch leds sichtbar gemacht werden können.
wie genau das aussieht, weiss ich jedoch auch nicht. vlt auch bloß ne art verstärker...vlt kann ja einer sagen, wie viel durch n audiokabel kommt und ob dies evtl. für n par leds reichen würde.


----------



## Rayza (14. November 2010)

Ich hab etwas fürs Auto gefunden das an das Zigarettengerät angeschlossen wird - mehr find ich dazu nicht außer Bauanleitungen die für mich als Laie verdammt schwer aussehen.

Könnte man das nicht umlöten oder müsste man da mehr machen?


----------



## Seraphiris (14. November 2010)

Es gibbt ein teil das mit klingstecker verbunden wird

http://www.f13pc.pt/imagens/produtos/SHARKOON_CCFL_CONTROLLER.jpg

suche einfach mal nach CCFL COntroller ist von sharkoon


----------



## Rayza (14. November 2010)

danke fürs bild das sieht mir eher nach nem mikro ganz rechts aus.. :p


----------



## dot (14. November 2010)

Schai dir mal den Bausatz an (ELV - Das Elektronik-Versandhaus | ELV Elektronik -> Artikel-Nr.: 68-461-79). Sieht ganz brauchbar aus.


----------

